# Girar un motor BLDC (disco rigido) con SN754410 o 239D ayuda



## monti73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Buenos días a todos. Antes que nada, sé que hay mucha info sobre esto, de hecho hace casi una semana que vengo leyendo y leyendo mucho pero no doy con la solución, ya me estoy por volver loco, así es que recurro a ustedes. No sé si esta es la sección

Mi objetivo es construir el famoso Hard Drive Clock con leds: 



 utilizando Arduino

Tengo un motor de disco rigido brushless (de 3 cables) y quiero hacerlo girar, no quiero controlarlo con presición, sólo que gire. Seguí este tutorial http://elabz.com/bldc-motor-with-arduino-circuit-and-software/ que propone un circuito utilizando un SN754410NE y el código fuente para Arduino, pero en Argentina no lo consigo por ningun lado ese integrado . Buscando un poco llegué a la conclusión de que podía usar un L293D como reemplazo, es esto correcto?? Abajo pongo los links a los datasheets. El problema es que tampoco consegui un L293D y usé en cambio un L293B que por lo que vi difiere con el D en que este ultimo lleva unos diodos internamente. Armé el circuito propuesto usando el L293B y colocando los diodos, cargué el programa en arduino, pero no funcionó. Habré quemado el integrado? dice que soporta hasta 600mA. Medí la resistencia entre las bobinas y es de 6Ω y lo alimenté con 5V y luego con 12V...

Ahora sí conseguí un L293D pero antes de probarlo quiero saber si está bien lo que estoy haciendo para no cargarme un integrado.

DATASHEETS
L293 datasheet 
sn754410 datasheet

En el foro leí también que es posible usar la lógica del disco para hacerlo girar, pero cuando le saqué el cabezar de lectura dejó de girar... Hay alguna forma simple de puentearlo para que gire alegremente? Es conveniente comprar un ESC?

Gracias a todos!


----------

